# Ankona Copperhead build



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new Copperhead!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats! Love my Ankona Native and can't say enough about Erin's knowledge and readiness to help answer any questions.


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Just spoke with Erin and it looks like i will get to go pick her up Next Saturday the 7th. Here are a few more updated pics. I will post a build sheet here coming soon. I basically decked out the copperhead with just about everything. I had it prewired for a trolling motor but will not end up buying one for another few months so that my pocketbook can rest!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What's that tool in the last pic on the bow with the two hooks??


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

yobata said:


> What's that tool in the last pic on the bow with the two hooks??


LED Light bar?


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Hmmmm. I think you might be right. I have never seen one like that before, but from the looks of it... that might be it. I will ask Erin today in an e-mail. She is super good at communication. How good Ankona is at customer service is just icing on the cake to me. I feel like they are the best bang for your buck in built to order skiffs. They are not the cheapest, but that's a good thing. They are no where near the most expensive either. Its the perfect blend of finish and affordability. If your on the ropes about an Ankona vs another brand.... pull the trigger on the Ankona. If it can be done on the Boat, Erin will make sure it happnes, and at a good price point too.


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Just got a confirmation e-mail from Erin. Its indeed an LED light bar. That was less than 5 min to hear back from Erin VIA e-mail. This is what i was talking about with their customer service. You will NEVER NOT know whats going on with your skiff. They are soooo attentive. No detail to small to call or ask about. They even proofed the text i wanted in my seadek that will go in the gunwales. I am glad they did because google docs did not have the same font that MS word had and it came out slightly different (close, but noticeably different, even the font name was different). I provided the proper font name, and they were able to obtain the font and send me back over the proof and it was exactly what i am looking for. They leave nothing to chance. Top notch service!


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

More pics of the build! She is almost done fellas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

3rd pick down..thats my cayenne in front of yours.Picked it up 2 weeks ago and love it. Congrats..


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Picked up my Cayenne today. No finer people out there to deal with, and tomorrow begins with break in and hopefully tight lines.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

Nice looking boat! And you're right, Erin and the whole family are wonderful to work with.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sweet rig bro! I love my Cayenne, Erin and Rory were top notch and the whole experience was amazing. I would not hesitate to buy from them again.

Lou


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the Copperhead! Great looking skiff! Don't forget how great their sales reps are to work with too guys!! LOL


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Tomorrow is the day!! I will post pics as soon as i get her home. Took the day off and plan on having the boat picked up and back in Seminole county by 2 so i can have a few hours to spare for the dreaded tag office.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

ReelBusy said:


> Tomorrow is the day!! I will post pics as soon as i get her home. Took the day off and plan on having the boat picked up and back in Seminole county by 2 so i can have a few hours to spare for the dreaded tag office.


When I picked my boat up, I went to the tag office right there in Ft Pierce and just registered it there.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Lets see some fish pics! Congrats on your new ride!

Lou


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Padre said:


> When I picked my boat up, I went to the tag office right there in Ft Pierce and just registered it there.


Are you a St lucie county resident though? I have no idea if i must register this in my home county. Any advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Okay here are some more Pics!! I promise to post some fish pics as soon as soon as that first one hits my deck.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

You are not required in Florida to register in your county of residence. The county where it is registered will get some of the associated fees, but most goes to Tallahassee. Some counties are more expensive than others, so check your local tax collectors office. To title and register both boat and trailer with sales tax already paid you should be looking at around $105.00 depending on the county.


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Marker10 said:


> You are not required in Florida to register in your county of residence. The county where it is registered will get some of the associated fees, but most goes to Tallahassee. Some counties are more expensive than others, so check your local tax collectors office. To title and register both boat and trailer with sales tax already paid you should be looking at around $105.00 depending on the county.



Thanks so much for this. That helps a lot.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Also one other item to consider especially in Florida is that insurance is a good option, or if financed required. For an Ankona Cayenne with 50 HP outboard, trailer and comprehensive coverage you are looking at about $300.00 per year. 

When you title your boat, make sure you have a Bill of Sale, Manufacturer Certificate of Origin, and your trailer documents. Knowing Ankona you will have everything completed and ready, so all you will need to do is be patient at the tax office and pay.

I nearly got hit on my way home by some 95 year old blue hair in Vero Beach so it’s only a matter of when not if unfortunately.


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Marker10 said:


> Also one other item to consider especially in Florida is that insurance is a good option, or if financed required. For an Ankona Cayenne with 50 HP outboard, trailer and comprehensive coverage you are looking at about $300.00 per year.
> 
> When you title your boat, make sure you have a Bill of Sale, Manufacturer Certificate of Origin, and your trailer documents. Knowing Ankona you will have everything completed and ready, so all you will need to do is be patient at the tax office and pay.
> 
> I nearly got hit on my way home by some 95 year old blue hair in Vero Beach so it’s only a matter of when not if unfortunately.


Took this advice as well! Had a policy before we even hit the interstate.


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

In a few hours i will be heading over to Spruce Creek for her maiden fishing voyage. I will post some pics tomorrow of the boat in the sunlight and water, and i hope to post a picture of a slot red.... Until then, enjoy a pic of her in the garage with under gunwale lights.


----------



## ReelBusy (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh and full review to come.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

ReelBusy said:


> Oh and full review to come.


Waiting....


----------

